# Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???



## kingandre88 (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo,Boardis,da ich auf der Suche nach einer nicht so teuren Spinnrolle bin und mir das Design sehr wichtig ist,bin ich auf die Shimano ELF 2500 gekommen.Leider findet sich kein Händler in der Nähe,der die Rolle hat,und ich kenne nich keinen aus meinen Umfeld der die Rolle hat.Deswegen,wer hat die Rolle schon in der Hand gehabt,wie ist die Qualität?PL-Verhältnis,Erfahrungen....
Ich bedanke mich schonmal vorher bei allen Boardis mit einem Petri!!!!#h

Anbei der Link:
http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_....html&XTCsid=c26e08224a62a3a341d490a9f44a21d0


----------



## henningcl (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Hallo

Die ELF ist die gleiche Rolle wie die Nasci oder die TEchnium FB.

Nur in den Ausstattungsmerkmalen unterscheidet die Rollen sich.

Die Nasci ist viel Günstiger in der Bucht.

Grüsse
henning


----------



## kingandre88 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Schonmal danke für die Antworten.....wo gibt es denn die Nasci billiger?Im Preis tun die beiden sich nich viel wenn ich so gucke#c


----------



## henningcl (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Guckst du inne Bucht

grüsse
henning


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Moin Moin!

Eine Technium habe ich schon 250 Stunden in Betrieb.
Recht problemlos, bis jetzt erst das Lager im Schnurlaufröllchen gewechselt.
Eine Shimano Nasci habe ich innerhalb kürzester Zeit kaputtgeangelt.

Die Elf würde ja auch lecker aussehen an ner blauen VHF.


----------



## kingandre88 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Okay.auf Ebay wäre ich jetzt nich gekommen,ich sage trotzdem schonmal danke!!!!


----------



## degl (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

@all,

zwischen "Vorstellung" und "Erhältlichkeit" liegen oft Wochen und Monate 

Mglw. fürs Weihnachtsgeschäft :vik:

gruß degl


----------



## kingandre88 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

So,ich habe sie mir bei 321 geschossen,für 62€ mit Versand für die 2500er:vik:.....Bericht erfolgt irgendwann nächste Woche....Draufkommen tut wie immer bei mir ne Powerline in 0,11#6


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Glückwunsch zur Neuen!

Dann fordere sie mal tüchtig.


----------



## kingandre88 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Also,sie ist gerade angekommen:Ist einfach ein Schmuckstück:k
Top Verarbeitung,kein Spiel,nicht´s zu meckern...morgen wird erstmal ein schöner Belastungstest folgen...Ps. Sie hat auch eine Ölnachfüllschraube!!!#6


----------



## samba43 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*



henningcl schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die ELF ist die gleiche Rolle wie die Nasci oder die TEchnium FB.
> 
> ...



Worin soll sie sich auch sonst unterscheiden ?
Der Lauf ist doch nen Tick besser als der der  Nasci und mit der Technium FB hat sie auch nicht allzu viel gemeinsam.

@threadersteller:
Der Lauf ist doch einiges leichtgängiger als bei Europamodellen, und obwohl die ELF als "Japanmodell" nur made in Malaysia ist,ist sie trotzdem in der 60-70 Euro Klasse die beste aktuelle Shimano.


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Sorry, aber Nasci? Technium?

Ich kann mich täuschen, aber rein vom Äußerlichen her ist das ne Twin Power in blau. #c

Wär dafür natürlich ein absoluter Kampfpreis.


----------



## samba43 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Viel schlechter als die TP FB wird sie wohl nicht sein ;-)
Hat halt keine Ersatzspule...


----------



## henningcl (8. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Moin

Tja, da hat das Shimano Marketing mal wieder voll zugeschlagen und keiner weiss welche Rolle was ist.

Und nur weil der Body eine andere Farbe hat oder eine andere Kurbel drann ist oder keine Ersatzspule dabei ist, ist es noch lange keine andere Rolle, auch nicht wenn ein Kugellager mehr oder weniger drin ist.

Hier mal ein paar vergleichsbilder

Nasci:
http://johnsportfishing.com/images/nasci2500.jpg

Elf:
http://www.fishingfan.ru/upload/iblock/83d/elf.jpg

Technium FB: (bisschen schlecht zu sehen)
http://www.angler-oase.de/images/medium/techniumfb_v1_m56577569830621684.jpg

http://www.angelsachse.de/images/product_images/popup_images/2513_0.jpg


----------



## kingandre88 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Sie wurde heute morgen 4 std benutzt,einfach Top!!!:k:k:k
Die sticht ins Auge,läuft wunderbar,keine Geräusche,so soll es sein,ich werde in 3-4 wochen nochmal schreiben,was sache ist!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*



samba43 schrieb:


> Viel schlechter als die TP FB wird sie



Was ist denn an der schlecht? Bis auf die Kurbel. Die Schlackerkurbel ist auch nicht schlechter als bei der Technium...


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Wobei meine Technium FB kein Spiel in der Kurbel hat... aber selbst bei meiner alten Stradic Aero (knappe 10 Jahre als schätze ich) wackelt die Kurbel aber beim Fischen merke ich das nicht...


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> aber selbst bei meiner alten Stradic Aero (knappe 10 Jahre als schätze ich) wackelt die Kurbel aber beim Fischen merke ich das nicht...




Eben, man merkt es sowieso kaum, es stört halt nur ein wenig, wenn man es weiss!


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Naja Kai, ein jeder hat andere Anforderungen und das is' auch gut so


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Hier auch!  Den einen nerven und grausen halt mit Spiel versehene Rollenteile, geben ein Gefühl von wackelig, schlackerig, unsolide, nicht haltbar, unzuverlässig #t ;+ #t
Jemand anders achtet da nicht so drauf |clown: und es stört ihn demzufolge nicht, so unterschiedlich sind wir Angler! :m


----------



## kingandre88 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Bei meiner wackelt nix,und das is die Hauptsache!!!


----------



## angelpfeife (12. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

ich hab mal ne Frage zum Thema wackeln. Ist es normal dass die abdeckung der Schraube mit der man die Kurbel festzieht bei den shimano Rollen eiert??
Dass ist bei meiner superbaitrunner, alivio rb, stadic gtm-rb, hyperloop r und alivio r so. Also bei allen shimano Rollen die ich hab. Soll das so sein oder arbeitet shimano da einfach unpräzise? Mich würd auch interessieren ob es bei einer Stella oder ähnlichem genau so ist.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Moin Angelpfeife!

Ich habe fast alle Shim.Rollen von der Alivio bis zur Stella.
Und das wackeln hört erst bei der Twinpower (Japan Ausführung) auf.
Bei der Stella wackelt gar nix.


----------



## kingandre88 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Hmm.....hab gerade nochmal die Rolle in die Hand genommen da wackelt nix,aber warten wir erstmal ab,bis noch andere die Rolle haben und ein Urteil darüber fällen können!!!#6


----------



## Checco (12. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Ich finde die Rolle sieht schick aus, bloß warum bekomme ich Rollen für das gleiche Geld von anderen Anbietern wo nix wackelt.
Wenn du sagst bei der Rolle wackelt nix kann man bei dem Preis für Shimano nix sagen.


----------



## kingandre88 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*



Checco schrieb:


> Ich finde die Rolle sieht schick aus, bloß warum bekomme ich Rollen für das gleiche Geld von anderen Anbietern wo nix wackelt.
> Wenn du sagst bei der Rolle wackelt nix kann man bei dem Preis für Shimano nix sagen.



Ja,bei meiner ist es so,das heißt aber nicht,das es bei ner anderen sosein kann...bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden.....und es ist wirklich ein Schmuckstück von Rolle!!!:l:l


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*



Checco schrieb:


> Ich finde die Rolle sieht schick aus, bloß warum bekomme ich Rollen für das gleiche Geld von anderen Anbietern wo nix wackelt.



Ganz einfach, weil die Rollen dann andere Mängel und Schwächen haben, die oft schwerer wiegen, als ein wenig Kurbelspiel, daß sich beim Fischen kaum bemerkbar macht. 

Im Mid-Range-Segment geht imho garnichts ohne Abstriche. z.b hat auch eine Daiwa Exceller ihre Schwächen, wurde im Forum auch schon einige Male behandelt. Bei der FA-Technium soll ja auch mal der Bügel einfach umklappen, was mir aber bei meiner 2500er und 5000er bisher noch nicht passiert ist. Das Problem ließ sich durch den nachträglichen Einbau eines "Friction-Ring" aber beseitigen. Wie gesagt, irgendwat is immer.


----------



## Checco (14. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Da scheint schon was dran zu sein, hab ne Spro Rolle die wirklich schön lief aber nach etlichen Spinnausflügen muckt nun das Schnurlaufröllchen.
Hab noch ne Abu Garcia für das etwas schwerere Spinnfischen und da muckt nix und die hat schon einiges hinter sich.
Obwohl die Shimano gefällt mir vom Aussehen auch sehr gut:q


----------



## Chrizzi (14. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*



Checco schrieb:


> Spro Rolle die wirklich schön lief aber nach etlichen Spinnausflügen muckt nun das Schnurlaufröllchen.



Auseinanderbauen, entfetten/ölen und neu fetten/ölen. Eventuell ist da irgendwie Dreck reingekommen (so ein mini Sandkorn kann schon Krach machen). Wenn das nichts hilft, eventuell das Lager renovieren, also (beim geschlossenen Lager) öffnen entölen und neu ölen und schließen. Ansonsten Lager austauschen.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (14. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Naja ich werde wohl in Zukunft von Shimano Abstand nehmen.
Rolle wiedermal bei der Reparatur seit 3 Wochen und der Service vom Händler find ich total besch...
Ich muss diese dort noch selber abholen obwohl meine Anfahrtsweg so ca. 50km liegt.


----------



## degl (19. August 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Hi @ all,

Die ELF ist jetzt im Handel zu bekommen und kostet in der Grösse 4000 ca.70€ und in anbetracht der Ausstattung ist sie dann eher günstig.
Leider fehlt eine Ersatzspule, aber dieser Trend ist ja vermehrt zu beobachten

gruß degl


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*



kingandre88 schrieb:


> Sie wurde heute morgen 4 std benutzt,einfach Top!!!:k:k:k
> Die sticht ins Auge,läuft wunderbar,keine Geräusche,so soll es sein,ich werde in 3-4 wochen nochmal schreiben,was sache ist!!!



Moinsen...
und wie macht sich Deine ELF?

Hatte letzte Woche eine in den Fingern, da wackelte alles und übelste Plastikoptik... Mir sagt sie nicht zu...

dagegen machte die Exage im Direktvergleich wesentlich mehr her...


----------



## Khaane (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Moinsen...
> und wie macht sich Deine ELF?
> 
> Hatte letzte Woche eine in den Fingern, da wackelte alles und übelste Plastikoptik... Mir sagt sie nicht zu...
> ...


 
Das ist doch das Qualitätsmerkmal aller Shimanos unter 100 € bzw. Stradic


----------



## kingandre88 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Bei mir wackelt gar nix....das einzigste was wie Plastik aus sieht,ist das was zum Schutz des Gelenks der Kurbel dient,sie läuft immernoch top!!!Für das Geld,ich hatte auf einer Messe auch die Red Arc inner Hand(2 Stück),gefielen mir auch nich besser!!Aber habe wohl oftmals Glück,so wie manche hier Pech haben.....z.b. mit Cormoran.....aber muss jeder selber Wissen...#h
Und ich hab noch nie ne Rolle geölt bzw. gefettet!!


----------



## Honf (25. November 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Hallo,

ich habe die ELF 2500  auch schon auf Hecht und Forelle getestet. 
Mein Fazit: super Rolle, da wackelt nichts!!
(evtl. sind auch die Fische bei uns kleiner :q)

Um nochmal auf das wackelt zukommen, ich habe z.B. die Alivio(25€ 2 Lager) mit anderen Rollen(100€ >8 Lager) verglichen. Ich habe mich für die Alivio entschieden und das nicht des Preises wegens.

MfG
Honf


----------



## kingandre88 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Also ich habe sie ja jetzt schon ne Zeit,benutze sie auch mal zum Grundangeln auf Aal,zum Spinnen,am Forellenhof,und es wackelt einfach gar nix:Alles läuft wunderbar!!!#6


----------



## Honf (25. November 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

zum Grundangeln wäre sie mir zu schade. dafür doch lieber die Alivio´s ^^.
Der "Plasteschutz" von der ELF ist beim ersten Fisch über Bord gegangen.
Was der für eine Funktion hat ist mir eh schleierhaft.

MfG
Honf


----------



## schrauber78 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Ich hab letztens erst wieder eine 4000er ELF gesehen die noch schlechter war als eine Arc. Ein Kollege hatte sie sich geholt, weil man sie ihm empfohlen hat. Zu Anfang war er begeistert, aber mittlerweile hat sich das Ding in Wohlgefallen aufgelößt und Ernüchterung ist eingetreten. 
Er meinte zu mir, dass er das Ding ausführlich in der Elbe gefischt hatte (von August bis Anfang November fast täglich). Zuerst lief das Lager des Schnurlaufröllchens nicht mehr. Dann fing das Getriebe an schwer zu laufen und zu hakeln.


----------



## Honf (25. November 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Hallo,
das kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
Aber wie gesagt, evtl. sind meine Fische kleiner.

MfG Honf


----------



## schrauber78 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Ich denke nicht das es nur es nur an den Fischen liegt. Wie schon weiter vorn beschrieben ist es eine "Billigversion" von der TP, mit nicht so qualitativ hochwertigen Teilen. Durch die Dauerbeanspruchung hat die Rolle doch sehr gelitten, da mein Bekannter doch sehr viel mit grossen und schweren Ködern fischt, sei es Wobbler oder Gufis.


----------



## Honf (25. November 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

mmmh. na dann schauen wir mal.
evtl. war es dann die falsche Rolle für deinen Kollegen.
aber wie gesagt, bei mir läuft sie super, und ich stippe nicht nur.

MfG Honf


----------



## Khaane (25. November 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Mir ist etwas schleierhaft, wofür die "Elf" taugt.

Fürs Grundangeln ist die Ryobi Ecusima um Welten besser und wenn man Spinnfischen möchte ist die Shimano Technium oder wenns billig sein soll, die Spro Red Arc ebenfalls besser.

Die Technium ist die einzige Billig-Shimano die mir gefällt, leider kein Alu-Gehäuse, sonst hätte ich sie evtl. gekauft.


----------



## Honf (25. November 2008)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Nunja,
mir fällt aber auf das die die eine ELF habe begeistert sind und andere  "die sie nicht haben" sie schlecht machen. (hörensagen)
Aber wir werden sehen was die Zeit für Überaschungen bringt.
Evtl. gebe ich dir morgen auch schon recht. Wer weiss?#6

MfG
Honf


----------



## just_a_placebo (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

gibts neues von der ELF ?


----------



## Fisher86 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

hi,

hier eine bitte an die besitzer der elf 

da ich eine nasci erworben hab und da leider die komplette betriebsanleitung auf japanisch ist wäre jemand so nett 
die anleitung der mmn baugleichen elf zu scannen /photographieren und mir ne pn zu schicken.

danke 
ps.: sry für den "offtopic"


----------



## just_a_placebo (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Ist das nun sicher, dass die NASCI und die ELF die gleichen sind?


----------



## Fisher86 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

zumindest hab ich eine nasci hier und optisch kann ich keinen unterschied auser farbe erkennen 
hab aber von der elf nur bilder rund soweit ich das indentifizieren kann haben sie auch fast die komplett gleiche austattung  bei 1-2 sachen bin ich mir nich sicher...

jedenfals würde mir ne anleitung von der elf reichen ;-)

[edit] habs nochma verglichen und ich glaube das die nasci n paar sachen mehr hat wobei ich nich so viel zeit habe und shimano das auch sehr undurchsichtig gestaltet


----------



## winni2 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Die Nasci ist hochwertiger und hier zur Zeit super günstig.
Einen Link zum Vergleich beider Rollen inkl. Innenaufbau und Materialien findet ihr weiter unten. 

Nasci 4000 - 59-77€
http://nordfishing77.at/index.htm?frame=sg_SommerRumungsverkauf.htm?ID=1152&ref=JavaScript:top.suche.doSearch()

Nasci 3000 - 57,77€
http://nordfishing77.at/index.htm?frame=sg_SommerRumungsverkauf.htm?ID=1151&ref=JavaScript:top.suche.doSearch()


Vergleich beider Rollen (Vorischt, die Seite ist mit Google Translate, vom russichen ins deutsche Übersetzt  )

Nasci
http://74.125.39.132/translate_c?hl...le.com&usg=ALkJrhj9z4tl8NUZ2zMZC7kGkwP83qySwA

Elf
http://74.125.39.132/translate_c?hl...le.com&usg=ALkJrhgvV89T7byfjESepOBa2BJsQSy4eQ


----------



## vision81 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Hallo

hole diesen Tread mal aus gegebenen Anlass aus der Versenkung 
Weiss jemand von euch welche Shimano-Spule noch auf der ELF passt ?
Habe die blaue "alte" 2500er und brauche eine Ersatzspule dafür !

Petri #6


----------



## vision81 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

keiner nen tipp für mich ???


----------



## winni2 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

Was für eine Nummer steht bei dir auf dem Label vom Rollenfuß, oder auf dem Karton, wenn du den noch hast? 02180? Wenn ja, dann müsste da so ziemlich jede 2500 Shimano Spule dran passen, die nicht Kugelgelagert, Rigid Support und AR-C ist.

z.B. Alivio FB, Catana FA/FB, Exage FB, Technium FA, Stradic FB

Einfach mal ins Fachgeschäft gehen und ein paar ausprobieren. Von den günstigen Shimanos sollten einige passen. Oder eben von der Stradic FB, die ist schon aus kaltgeschmiedetem Alu.
Alles ohne Gewähr, aber die Spulen unterscheiden sich alle nicht groß und wenn ich mir die Explosionszeichnung von der Elf anschaue, dann komme ich auf die oben genannten Spulen.


----------



## vision81 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano ELF-Erfahrungen???*

vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag winni


----------

